# Gutes Echolot bis 300 Euro für Flüsse



## Blackstar89 (5. Juli 2012)

Moin!,

ich und ein Kumpel von mir haben uns vor kurzen ein gebrauchtes Boot aus GFK mit 4PS Aussenborder von Yamaha gekauft. 

Jetzt suchen wir für dieses Boot ein gutes und günstiges Echlot bis MAXimal 300 Euro !!! 

Wir haben vor das Echlot überwiegend in Flüssen wie der Elbe oder der Oste zu nutzen. 

Da wir aber leider nicht viel Ahnung vom Echolot haben brauchen wir eure Hilfe beim Kauf des richtigen Echolots. 

Wir hatten bis zuletzt auch ein Echolot, das war aber so ein günstiges und mit so einem organgen Funksender, also nichts gutes.

Das Echlot kann auch gerne gebraucht sein, aber es sollte alles dabei sein was wir brauchen damit wir sofort los legen können.

Habt ihr vorschläge, welches Echolot wir uns kaufen können ?

MfG, Niko


----------



## danisus (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gutes Echolot bis 300 Euro für Flüsse*

Moin Niko 

Schau dir doch mal das Mark 5x an. Findest hier im Forum auch schon genug darüber.

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...-Mark-5x-Pro-Set-Gut-und-guenstig--10140.html

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur Empfehlen mal beim Schlageter selber anzurufen. Da bekommst ne gute Beratung.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Mendez (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gutes Echolot bis 300 Euro für Flüsse*

Humminbird 718.


----------



## danisus (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gutes Echolot bis 300 Euro für Flüsse*

Hallo Mendez,

würd ich dir auch voll Zustimmen. Hab das 718 mit QB, aber das liegt etwas über seiner Preisvorstellung. Mit dem Portabel Zeug kommt er knapp über 400!
Aber wenn das noch drin is, kann ich es auch nur wärmstens empfehlen. Und beim Echozentrum bekommt man als Neukunde 10% on top.
Greez


----------



## Blackstar89 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gutes Echolot bis 300 Euro für Flüsse*

Achja, habe vergesen zu sagen, das es am besten eine Feste version sein soll, weil die Protablen nicht so gut sind oder doch ?


----------



## danisus (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gutes Echolot bis 300 Euro für Flüsse*

Du kannst fast jedes feste als portable Version kaufen. Is ja das selbe nur halt nicht fest im Boot verschraubt! Is kein Unterschied. Nimmst halt anstatt der Saugnapfhalterung einfach ne Geberstange!


----------



## Zander Jonny (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gutes Echolot bis 300 Euro für Flüsse*

Blackstar89: Mit einer Festmontage kommst du auf jeden fall günstiger weg weil du keine Tasche brauchst und keine Geberstange und wenn du die Möglichkeit hasst das fest einzubauen würde ich das machen


----------



## kühkopfangler (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gutes Echolot bis 300 Euro für Flüsse*

Hab auch das Humminbird 718 mit GPS Antenne. Kann ich nur empfhelen.#6


----------

